# KFC style chicken



## Gravy Queen (Aug 17, 2013)

I use chicken thighs for this and it's baked in the oven to make it healthier , it's delicious .


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 17, 2013)

I got the recipe from this blog Homemade KFC! | Jo Blogs Jo Bakes


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> I got the recipe from this blog Homemade KFC! | Jo Blogs Jo Bakes


 
The site certainly gives explicit directions. Is that a UK site?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wow, looks brilliant GQ, thanks so much for this recipe...we are going to make it too 

One question though...where are the list of ingredients...or do I have to guess them from the photos?


----------



## Caslon (Aug 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> Is that a UK site?



With descriptions like "...bung the chicken" and  ..."a draining chooky" it doesn't sound like a USA site  

I also want to  attempt this recipe.

Not sure what this procedure is..."Just bung the skin-on chooky portions in just enough milk to cover, plus a couple of bay leaves, some salt and pepper to season and simmer for 20 mins."


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2013)

When do you coat the chicken with polenta?

Caslon, can you find an ingredients list?

I have got the Secret Herbs and Spices list, but not for all the ingredients...or the quantities?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 18, 2013)

http://joblogsjobakes.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/homemade-kfc-the-secret-blend-of-herbs-spices.pdf

This is the list for the spice mix and I just followed the blog instructions for the rest, so it's chicken , milk, egg and flour . I skipped the milk bit though as I used chicken thighs they don't need it . I just dipped them in seasoned flour, then egg, then the  spice mix then bunged them in the oven on a high heat, gas Mark 6 . 

Lol sorry yes it's a blog by an English girl not everything is American you know !

 The chooky is the chicken and to bung is to just place something in , so I placed them or bunged them in the oven


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 18, 2013)

Kyles if you want to have a go you don't need to be too exact , the main thing is the herbs and spices list I think . I used about 8 chicken thighs .

I mixed the polenta with the herbs and spice mix as its part of the coating to give a bit of crunch .


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks so much GQ, I will give it a go for sure


----------



## Caslon (Aug 18, 2013)

Question:  How do you make the seasoned flour?  Just add salt and pepper? How much?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep that's it just salt and pepper , I never measure just a good grind of each ! Just so it's not bland I suppose you could stick your finger in and taste if in doubt .


----------



## Addie (Aug 19, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yep that's it just salt and pepper , I never measure just a good grind of each ! Just so it's not bland I suppose you could stick your finger in and taste if in doubt .


 
I am one of those grandmothers who just pours it into the palm of my hand. We had a Cajun cook named Justin. Told some great stories as he was cooking. He would tell you a tsp. of salt, then pour it into the palm of his hand. Then one day to prove to all doubters, he did that and then poured it into a measuring spoon. It was exactly one tsp. And then he did a tbs. That trick comes with years of experience.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 19, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yep that's it just salt and pepper , I never measure just a good grind of each ! Just so it's not bland I suppose you could stick your finger in and taste if in doubt .



If its baked with just salt and pepper then how is it KFC style?


----------



## Somebunny (Aug 20, 2013)

jennyema said:


> If its baked with just salt and pepper then how is it KFC style?



Jenny.....the "secret spices" are sort of buried in the blog.

Homemade KFC - The Secret Blend of Herbs and Spices
Ingredients
2 cups flour
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp dried thyme 1/2 tsp dried basil
1/2 tsp dried oregano 1 tbsp celery salt
Method
1 tbsp cracked black pepper
1 tbsp mustard powder
4 tbsp paprika (not the smoked stuff) 2 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp ground ginger 
Whisk ingredients together then store in an airtight jar until needed
It should last as long as the minimum use by date on your ingredients (I might keep mine after that, but of course I don't advise you do!)


----------



## Somebunny (Aug 20, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yep that's it just salt and pepper , I never measure just a good grind of each ! Just so it's not bland I suppose you could stick your finger in and taste if in doubt .



GQ, I think Caslon is confused by you saying "Yep, just add salt and pepper" when in reality you need to add all of the "secret spices" to the flour and in your case also the "polenta".  (If I am not mistaken) Btw is The "polenta" that you use, corn flour or cornmeal?  I always think of Polenta as cooked corn flour/cornmeal.   i


----------



## Caslon (Aug 20, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> GQ, I think Caslon is confused by you saying "Yep, just add salt and pepper" when in reality you need to add all of the "secret spices" to the flour and in your case also the "polenta".  (If I am not mistaken) Btw is The "polenta" that you use, corn flour or cornmeal?  I always think of Polenta as cooked corn flour/cornmeal.   i



I'm not confused.  Do you not see the flour in the first bowl?  That's seasoned flour, not the kfc seasoning mix that's shown in the third bowl (pictured) of her "conveyor belt."

Also, I too have always made my "basic seasoned flour" with just salt and pepper (when cooking chicken fried steaks), yet, when I Google "Seasoned Flour" I see only search results of ppl adding 4 or 5 spices  to make basic seasoned flour.  

None of them say just add salt and pepper to flour, which is what I've always done, and will continue to do.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 21, 2013)

No I thought seasoned flour referred to the first coating for the chicken , so seasoned flour is just flour with salt and pepper . The spice mix is the flour with all of the other spices mixed in and that is the last coating . There is a link on the blog to the spice mix . 

Cornflour here is different to polenta , so I guess polenta is cornmeal ? It's yellow and fine but more gritty . Cornflour just is white and looks like flour .


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 21, 2013)

Gravy Queen said:


> Cornflour here is different to polenta , so I guess polenta is cornmeal ? It's yellow and fine but more gritty . Cornflour just is white and looks like flour .


Cornflour that I've bought here is usually called masa harina. As you say, polenta is a more coarsely ground product.

In the photo below, polenta is on the left, cornflour or masa harina on the right:


----------



## Addie (Aug 21, 2013)

When I make corn muffins, it is the grittiness that I hate. So I used to cut it with less corn meal and more flour. Then one day I threw the corn meal into my mini FP and gave it a couple of whirls. Surprise! It really cut down on the grittiness. Now I do it all the time corn meal is called for, like coating.


----------

